# Peregrine Falcon?



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Went for a stroll this afternoon and spotted this guy up in the cliffs. Pretty sure it's a male Peregrine Falcon, but wouldn't hate it if someone more knowledgeable than myself can confirm. Watched him strut around and heard him make all sorts of strange noises. Not sure if it's some kind of mating display for a female I couldn't see?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Kwalk3 said:


> Went for a stroll this afternoon and spotted this guy up in the cliffs. Pretty sure it's a male Peregrine Falcon, but wouldn't hate it if someone more knowledgeable than myself can confirm. Watched him strut around and heard him make all sorts of strange noises. Not sure if it's some kind of mating display for a female I couldn't see?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a buddy that's good at this stuff. I'll ask him and get back to you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, it's an adult Peregrine.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks! Always good to have confirmation.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

They are gorgeous birds. Nice snapshot of such an elusive bird.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Judging by his decorations on the rocks, it appears that he spends a lot of time in the area.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Used to be one I would regularly see on a lamp post on I-215 by the Fashion Place Mall during certain seasons.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I've been taking some photos since the waterfowl season ended. I'd like to know where that peregrine is hanging out so I can get some images.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

paddler said:


> I've been taking some photos since the waterfowl season ended. I'd like to know where that peregrine is hanging out so I can get some images.
> 
> View attachment 135533
> 
> ...


Sent you a pm. Great images!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

